# Only open - source indian CMS



## ngcoders (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi all

Im currently working on an open source Mambo inspired CMS  called Limbo it runs on the LAMP platform .  Would like you to have a look and  give suggestiosn and ideas . 

Download from : *mamboforge.net/frs/?group_id=557
Demo at : *www.webinsta.com/limbo

Here is the description 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Do you need a small , blazingly fast , easy to use yet fully featured CMS ? Then Limbo might be for you . Limbo is a Mambo inspired CMS providing you with a very good administration system , WYSIWYG editing of content , broad range of features and addons ( news , polls , links , guestbook , gallery etc ). It alows you to use thousands of mambo templates and has support for many languages . Best of all its completely free and is able to run from text files ( no DB required ) or MySQL .


----------



## firewall (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi, 
It's really kool... ! Pretty impressive. but i would like to have that on mySQL too. If that get done, we at linuxjunkies.org are here to promotr that officially...


----------



## ngcoders (Nov 19, 2004)

*Hi*

well



> Best of all its completely free and is able to run from text files ( no DB required ) or MySQL .



I think you did not read it completely  ... u missed MySQL .


----------



## firewall (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh ! that is kool. Really missed that.. sorry.  Contact me for a discussion.. !


----------



## flashweb (Nov 28, 2004)

Nice to see the Indian version of Mambo. I am using Mambo on one of my web sites.  But i can't get control over the layout of the web site with Mambo, may be because of limitation of CMS. I never used any CMS before.

It will be great to make a easy to use CMS for small web sites.


----------



## munim (Dec 15, 2004)

hey thats great! i am thinking of adding your link in my internet services company website.. hope you don't mind...  the website is at www.amkint.tk


----------



## ngcoders (Dec 16, 2004)

*well*

I dont see much GPL community in india , only GPL users   

Any way i would like you to visit *www.limbo-cms.com 

yep we now have our own site ( thanks to my german friend ) and thanks to support from someone in netherlands 

 Seems like indian are only intrested in making money .... not even one good GPL product


----------



## flashweb (Dec 16, 2004)

Limbo CMS is stand alone product or add on module for Mamboserver ?


----------



## GNUrag (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: well*



			
				ngcoders said:
			
		

> I dont see much GPL community in india , only GPL users


Whatttt ???? You got to be kidding... India is the second country in the world to have an official FSF chapter. < www.gnu.org.in > .... apart fom FSF - Europe which is the third and the only other chapter which FSF has world wide....



			
				ngcoders said:
			
		

> Any way i would like you to visit *www.limbo-cms.com


You site is damn slow... change your webhost.



			
				ngcoders said:
			
		

> yep we now have our own site ( thanks to my german friend ) and thanks to support from someone in netherlands


And what did you do ?    



			
				ngcoders said:
			
		

> Seems like indian are only intrested in making money .... not even one good GPL product


How can you say that without knowing or trying to know what's happening around  ? Consider these things before you ever make that comment again!!!. This is just an incomplete list, which i can remember right 

1) * Gnowsys * - Knowledge Organizing System :
www.gnowledge.org
Sponsered by TIFR and now it is an official GNU Project, soon to be migrated to official GNU's site... 

2) * GNU FreeIPMI - Intelligent Platform Management System *
*savannah.gnu.org/projects/freeipmi
Developed by Anand Babu.  The chief architect of world's third fastest super computer * Thunder *. He has written many free software tools including freeipmi, fish ... etc...

3) * anCMS *
*sourceforge.net/projects/ancms/
Another neat CMS... better looking than limbo. written by Nishikant Kapoor. check it out in action at < www.linux-delhi.org >

4) * Sarovar.org *
I dont have to explain a bit about sarovar,.... isn't it ?

5) * Go to SourceForge.net *
and find out thousands of free software there written by indians .... i dont have to search and give you the urls ....

* Dont make such irresponsible comments ever again... remember !!! *


----------



## firewall (Dec 17, 2004)

@GNUrag... come down buddy... !!! It happens... 

btw i think GPL doesnt have any problem wih making money and vice versa..
isn't it ???


----------



## ngcoders (Dec 17, 2004)

*hmm*

Hmm .... 

What can i say 


> Dont make such irresponsible comments ever again... remember !!!



nice post  . Only thing helpfull is that i reached linux-delhi website  . The post did not help me or convince me any other way .

BTW i knew about most of the things ... I ve already gone though most of sarovar projects . 

I do not want to involve in a flame war ... In the end i say Im not convinced still at a stand where i was before .

Give me a better reason ...  maybe talk abt something which i can use


----------



## GNUrag (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: hmm*



			
				ngcoders said:
			
		

> nice post  . Only thing helpfull is that i reached linux-delhi website  . The post did not help me or convince me any other way .


But * anCMS * does look neat !!!



			
				ngcoders said:
			
		

> I do not want to involve in a flame war ... In the end i say Im not convinced still at a stand where i was before .


No flames please. I have used smilies and exclamation marks where possible. Dont take it to heart!! 

TO an extent, you are correct. But that's not the entire face of the whole indian free software community. Indian software community is service driven ... and with all those newly graduated engineers joining wipro and infosys its highly unlikely that any research is going to start which is "from-scratch-up-to-perfection" by these companies.... They just serve their western customers....

However indian GPL community is big enough and cannot be ignored like this. Indian universities and research instutions are not too inclined to do research in the areas of linux and such. The University based students and research staff is the main strength of development going on in the europe and US... if u dont consider university based hackers then you'd see, not much research and work is going on there also as such....

I forgot to mention the work done by the IndLinux group for localization of GNOME and KDE into indian languages.... And the research going on at NCST, C-DAC, TIFR in the areas of indian language computing and e-governance applications. Recently a professor and good friend from VJTI (Mumbai) completed the task of Linux-ification of Maharashtra government 'Mantralaya' ... then what do you call this ?

All i want to say, is dont make such irrational statements.


----------



## ngcoders (Dec 19, 2004)

*well*

Now were talking something on the same lines  . 



> I dont see much GPL community in india , only GPL users



by that i meant developers ... india does have a good gpl users community but not much developers ( reasons cited by you ) . About localization i would be happy to make limbo in hindi ( but look at  google in hindi and it puts a smile on your face ) 

about anCMS : I did have a look Its BIG and CGI based ... did not run it though . Limbo is something totaly diffrent , thats why its gaining more popularity While anCMS has 8 downloads limbo has over 7000 in < 40 days of existence . Im not talking that ancms is bad ( It looks fully featured , very powerful yet fast ) but im talking more in the terms of powerfull , easy to use , fast s/w  which are world class products  . you get my point  ....

BTW making such statements atleast gets you response from people who know what they are talking abt


----------



## cnukutti (Dec 24, 2004)

But it is a stripped down version of Mambo. You have removed many features and made a smaller one. 
I would really appreciate if we had done a CMS from the scratch.


----------



## ngcoders (Dec 26, 2004)

*Stripped ???*

Well

Its not a stripped down version of mambo .. its a mambo inspired CMS .... Its written from scratch only 5 % code is from mambo ( compatibitly resons ) . 

I wrote it because nothing like it exists ( its the most featured CMS capable of running from text files ) . The usability and looks are only like mambo  . Also it supports most of the features offred by v4.5 .


----------



## cnukutti (Dec 28, 2004)

Oh. Sorry. NO hard feelings. 
I must see how you have coded. I am currently dloading the source. 
Anyway, I am planning to write a blogging tool for my website in PHP. I may ask you some doubts


----------



## ngcoders (Dec 28, 2004)

*hmm*

limbo v1.0.3 has blogs too  

If you have any douths let me know though this forum ...


----------



## cnukutti (Dec 28, 2004)

I installed limbo and it was really great. Good piece of software.


----------

